# The Wombles



## CyberFox (Aug 25, 2008)

Furry Pop Music written by a very talented yet highly-under appreciated song writer, Mike Batt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP7CDvQULXw - Remember You're A Womble
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZ2mJPSccvo - The Wombling Song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5-aTYDRfN4 - Minuetto Allegretto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH2a8iMRIEU - Wombling Merry Christmas

Fact: Mike Batt wrote the enchanting tune "Bright Eyes" for the film "Watership Down"


----------



## kurreltheraven (Sep 10, 2008)

CyberFox said:


> Fact: Mike Batt wrote the enchanting tune "Bright Eyes" for the film "Watership Down"



Funnier fact: Mike Batt almost sued me for posting cleaned-up Wombles MP3s on the Interwebs in the 1990s. He signed his emails "Orinoco". Awww.


----------

